# Govt jobs



## spartacus129 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am a uk police officer and want to relocate. Any ideas out there on what jobs may be suitable?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

NZ Police site 'Information for Overseas Police Officers Wishing to Join NZ Police'
There's an email address there to register interest. Some general info in the FAQ section

A list of steps here for non-NZ residents

Also: Government Jobs NZ


----------



## spartacus129 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks. I am down in no in jan so will defo have my ear to the ground for any jobs which would support my residency.


----------



## Arslan230 (Jun 19, 2014)

There are many jobs of Govt like Army, Bank officers, Engineer and others you can join one of these. Some Govt jobs are here to join Government jobs in Pakistan 2014 Jobz.pk


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Arslan230 said:


> There are many jobs of Govt like Army, Bank officers, Engineer and others you can join one of these. Some Govt jobs are here to join Government jobs in Pakistan 2014 Jobz.pk


Old thread from Nov 2012 and I think the OP would have been looking for jobs available in NZ since they were posting on the NZ forum.


----------

